# Does the current version of the LGB 36575 Dining Car have a kitchen interior?



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello everyone and a Happy New Year.

Does anyone own a recent version of the LGB 36575 dining car and can confirm that it actually has a kitchen interior.

Thanks,
Knut


----------



## trainmanfw&sw (Nov 4, 2020)

I thought a dinning car was for dinning (set down dinning) and a kitchen car was where meals were prepared, two different cars. I guess there could be some combination cars, but the ones I have been in, it was two different cars. 

trainman


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

A friend of mine in Europe was told that the new versions of these LGB dining cars had a kitchen interior - he wanted to verify if that was actually true before he bought one.
I image the layout would be something like the bottom car in the attached image.
In G-sale, I only remember USA Trains ever offering separate kitchen cars but these were for early 20th century trains.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I received some private feedback regarding this question.
The dining car does have a kitchen interior - it's the kitchen of the LGB 30520 RhB dining car, manually ut, trimmed and glued to fit.
A couple of images are attached.


----------

